# The video card is not used by Windows



## Woah G! (Apr 26, 2006)

When i launch ATITool 0.24 and try to do anything (i.e. press any of the buttons) i get the following message:

"The video card you selected for overclocking in ATITool does not seem to be used by Windows.

Visual testing has been disabled.

To fix this, go to Display Properties, Settings, and enable the monitor output of the card."

I tried looking around for the location where i could enable the monitor output, and i couldn't find it.
What could be the problem?


----------



## b1lk1 (May 6, 2006)

I have the same issue.  Tried every fix on this forum and used 6.3's, 6.4's clean install everything.  I cannot get .024 or .25b to work at all!  What gives?


----------

